# Bera, Coming home!



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I couldnt get the video to work...


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

If you click the image or the link the video's page will open, make sure your pop up blocker is not blocking it


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cute. Much more of a fluffball than Max was!! One idea, you might want to invest in some more area rugs to give Bera some places where she can get more of a grip. She'll know when she's running to make that part of her destination so she can stop better. I can tell by the video how much she is loved by her new family! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> Very cute. Much more of a fluffball than Max was!!  One idea, you might want to invest in some more area rugs to give Bera some places where she can get more of a grip. She'll know when she's running to make that part of her destination so she can stop better. I can tell by the video how much she is loved by her new family! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Jen! Yes, she's furball you can hide your hand on her hair when you pet her is really funny.

*About the carpets:* we got one but is kinda small, most of our floors are wooden and shes alright on that surface but we are considering getting some more carpets, thanks for the advice tho


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable. Love her little fluffy fur. Bama wasnt as fluffy as a puppy. Great video and nice memories to have.


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

awwwwwwww what a cute furball...she is lovely, she made me want one more puppy


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cute. My son and I enjoyed the video!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for your comments


----------

